# getting married



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi ladies..
we have been today to book our wedding its the 25 aug and we go to disney the day after . 
im sure this will help with our adoption pannel thats 18 aug.
im excited but     xxx


hi girls well NOT long now untill my birthday    11 aug . then 18 aug     a week after we go to panel for our adoption..
then on the week after the 25 august yet again on another  thursday we get married.     
what a august its going to be, then the end of it all with be our honeymoon in disney on the 26 august with my step son     and new hubby..
hope every one is doing fine and good luck if your going to panel soon .. love mollyxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULAITONS On setting your wedding date, you've got such alot of nice things to look forward to this year & I just wanted to wish you lots of luck,love & happiness for the future.

Superal


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Great news Molly!! We've just celebrated our 5th wedding anniversary - and it feels great! If I could re-run our day all over again, I would love to!

And Disney? Nice one!!

Lots of luck and happiness for a very happy future together xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Molly

That's lovely news and what a way to spend your honeymoon.  Hope all goes well for panel on 18th Aug.

Like Ever I ma about to celebrate my anniversary (6 years) and would do it all again too (obviously with the same man!)

Good luck

Karen x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Molly & dh to be,

Congratulations to you both xxx

Laine


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Molly, this is going to be a great year for you.

Wishing you health, wealth and happiness.

love
Cindy


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Molly

Big congrats on setting your date, hope you have a fab day. Goodness August is going to be a mad month for you will all that will be going on.

Morgana x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls well not been on here in ages , been trying to sort this wedding out.
i got my dress oooo00 its lovley ivory realy nice with  a small train. and been to sort rings out done at last.now the list is up 26 people family coming only wanted a few the more the     
panel is only 6  weeks away 18 aug . soon come round . well have to dash need some sleep. take care ladies hope EVERY THING IS GOING GOOD WELL AND GREAT FOR YOU ALL. TAKE CARE LOE MOLLY....XXX


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls nearly there panel thursday ... wooo      lets hopexxx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Molly,

Not long to go now, woshing you heaps of luck.

Just think next week you are getting married, what a good time for you.

Laine x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi there

Just wanted to add my very warm wishes to the both of you, not only for your wedding day and honeymoon but your panel date too..

Good Luck

Natxxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Good luck on your Wedding Day Molly and good luck for panel

Love
Karen x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow Molly, what a huge amount you have going on this month , blimey girl.

A late 

A mass GOOD LUCK  for the adoption panel

and

All the best for your wedding







, I know it will be magical sweetie.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

GOOD LUCK for panel tomorrow & best wishes for a very happy wedding day!


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

im sat here waiting for a phone call from our s.worker... i feel like     i have been awake most of the night. and got up and cryed my eyes out this morning. keep saying i will know what it will be yes or no , i got untill 1 pm today its like waiting for ever and feeling sick head banging like mad.
i will be on and let you all know soon as possible... what they say yes i will be a mum or no i wont be a mum.. take care and thanks for all your suport it lovley to see messgaes let for us it helps  and know im not the only one who wants a child or baby. thank you  take care ...xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Molly,

YOU WILL GET THE ANSWER YOU CRAVE, PRAY AND WISH FOR, HAVE FAITH.


Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

HI JUST GOT OUR CALL WE DID IT IM IN TEARS    SO SO HAPPY CAN NOT BELIVE IT ..
PANEL APROVED  US YES.....


----------



## AnneD (May 9, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS MOLLY AND YOUR DH TO BE!!!

Hope you have a fab wedding and a fantastic honeymoon - bet you feel on cloud nine  

   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Great news Molly and congrats on your forthcoming nuptials! xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

CONGATULATIONS MOLLY

And wishing you a lovely wedding and future together with your new family to come.

love
Cindy


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls ..
i think my head is starting to go a little with this wedding thursday.. head gone west. nerves starting to go and flapping. more each hour .
i must be the only girl in the world thats can not wait to come of there honeymoon to disney with new hubby and step son. and get a phone call from the adoption saying we have our baby 0-2 years of age. can not wait. i was thinking of having another try at ivf but no not now , the door is shut now i feel full up and not empty any more. thank you girl for helping us with the adoption its a hit on my hart there are people out there to chat to ..    ... but happy.
with love mollyxxx      THANK YOU ALL XXX


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Molly

Hope the wedding went well and you had a wonderful day and a fab honeymoon. Also hope the phone is ringing for you sooner rather than later from the SW with good news.

Love Morgana x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Molly

Hope you had a fantastic wedding & you got to enjoy your honeymoon .

I quite agree with you about wanting to get back and get that important phone call.

We knew about our DD before we went on Holiday & knew once we got back we would be starting contacts & I just wished our long awaited holiday away.......It was the longest two weeks of my life!!! 

Look forward to hearing all bout your wedding & that long awaited phone call.

Love
Andrea


----------

